# Best file transfer utility over LAN?



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

Can anybody specify if if possible give dl link to free/demo of utility. I want easy file transfer across systems in a network, even from an unshared partition nd if possible, password protect from inside the software.
Thnx in advance. 
Im not that much into this networking side.Help would br gr8.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 24, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Can anybody specify if if possible give dl link to free/demo of utility. I want easy file transfer across systems in a network, even from an unshared partition nd if possible, password protect from inside the software.
> Thnx in advance.
> Im not that much into this networking side.Help would br gr8.



never used these..just check out and give ur own review ...

SyncEXP

rest many r paid ...this one i found is free


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 24, 2007)

I dont think you can use any software to access non-shared partitions/folders/files in a network...

Arun


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

@wizrulz
Thnz for ur help, but it seems like some other utility..Just dun understand whats the functions...


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 24, 2007)

*www.download.com/Ice-Inside-LAN-Office-Messenger/3000-2085_4-10156242.html?tag=lst-0-6
This is a messenger plus file transfer utility over lan using drag n drop

Epstone is also a small free sharing software
*www.download.com/Epstone/3000-2085_4-10415300.html?tag=lst-0-4


----------



## 24online (Feb 24, 2007)

for sharing files and for chatting over LAN..., i found one file.
*rapidshare.com/files/6634347/LAN.rar

for file transfer, u have to turn off the firewall. if u have ethernet switch between two pc, u can get max. 10 MBps speed as of lan card max speed...

also check with softpedia.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there ny difference in seting up lan using Gigabit ethernet? 

Now im not usin ny file sharing s/w. Just trying to share in windows itself.
i have net on one PC and wanna shareit over a Gbit LAN.
some tips plz


----------



## slugger (Aug 24, 2007)

wats wrong with Network Neighbourhood


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 24, 2007)

I can access files and folders from my internet enabled server to the other. But the server is not detected(from the other) even if i set same workgroup name for the two.

Or can nyone give da detailed steps from scratch?


----------



## arunks (Aug 24, 2007)

use net messenger ...it is good messenger over lan and also has file transfer capability by drag and drop....

It is very veery good...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 24, 2007)

how to add both computers on a same workgroup. From the PC to which net is connected, i can't add that PC to that workgroup. I can see the other computer on dat workgroup, that is the server[means just the PC to which net is connected] is joinin the workgroup.


----------



## chesss (Aug 24, 2007)

ip messenger


----------



## abhishek_del (Aug 25, 2007)

gud discussion..thanks


----------

